# Food not bombs in Norfolk, VA



## croc (Mar 15, 2018)

(hopefully this is the right section)
Anyone attend fnb in Norfolk?
Their facebook hasn't been active since like '09 so I can't find info there. I'm gonna be in town for a bit and wanna get involved!


----------



## croc (Mar 15, 2018)

Update: just found out it's Sundays and they start serving st 5 (idk what time volunteers are supposed to show up but I'll update once I get there and find out)


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Mar 16, 2018)

cool, i remember when these were everywhere &awesome... there used to be a global directory, doesn't seem to have been properly updated in years....


----------

